# Fosshape, thermoplastic fabric?



## Thermoman (Sep 13, 2010)

*FOSSHAPE- Heat Activated Haterial*

FOSSHAPE is a unique manterial that looks like just a white felt, but when exposed to heat and or pressure (steam iron and or costume steamer) will shrink in and become stiff and rigid.....light weight, breathable, dyeable, paintable etc. I made it available to Disney several years ago and they are still one of the largest users.

Another useful material is WONDERFLEX......which is also heat activated, but unlike FOSSHAPE, you can re-heat and re-form it.

Would be glad to mail free swatches of either material to anyone that might want to experiment with it.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Thermoman-
Is Fosshape re-heatable/re-formable, or does it stay rigid once it is formed?


----------



## Thermoman (Sep 13, 2010)

No, FOSSHAPE is not re-heatable or re-formable. There is no going back.

But the theromplastic WONDERFLEX is re-heatable or re-formable. WONDERFLEX also has its own built in adhesive that activates whern heated. Sticks well to itself, but re-positionable. FOSSHAPE will stick to itself with enough heat and pressure, but here again....there is no going back. 

FOSSHAPE comes by the 45" linear yard in both a light (300 grade) and heavy 600 grade) weight. WONDERFLEX comes by the 43"x55" size sheet


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Alright, thanks!

I have a few mask ideas that I think I'll use Fosshape for, now that I know I won't have to worry about leaving them in a hot car.


----------

